# Introducing new hens



## Marc6 (2 mo ago)

Ok, I have two Brahma hens ~ 5months old. I recently added 2 2month old pullets, one a Wyandotte and the other an easter egger. When they were mixed/introduced, a new house and run were made hoping that all would feel that this is a new environment. The Brahmas tolerate the younger two but are bullying the younger ones and definitely seem not to like the easter egger. When they all are in their pen, the brahmas basically scare the younger two to retreat into the house while the brahmas stay outside in the run. When I let them out to free range, the brahmas stay together as do the two younger ones stick together but each "couple" kind of ignore each other. Is this normal, and will all four get along together in the future?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, totally normal. I think it's more to drive us humans nuts with their shenanigans. 

That said, birds have personalities. They should settle in and quit with I'm the lord over everything and leave the young birds alone at some point.


----------

